# ISO Good Easy Healthy Recipes for a Busy Family



## AngieB (Apr 22, 2009)

I am looking for some good healthy, QUICK recipes for my family. My husband and I are both overweight, high blood pressure, high cholestrol, border line diabetic(husband) and have very healthy atheltic kids who are extremely busy. I NEED help finding things that are good for us to eat that don't take a long time with 20 ingredients to prepare. You guys got any ideas? Baked fish and salad are all I have came up with and you can't eat that every night. 

Any Help would be great
Thanks


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 22, 2009)

Turkey tenderloin might be an option. Just cut some slices of the tenderloin, lightly pound it, season it with something like Mrs. Dash, and saute it in a little olive oil (or Pam). They have flavored turkey tenderloins available too--sun dried tomato, basil pesto, etc. Serve it with a fresh, steamed vegetable and brown rice. 

If the kids say, "Bleh," let them make their sauteed turkey into a panini. 

The yellow squash and zucchini are looking great at the grocery store right now. Maybe you could stuff some squash or zucchini with a stuffing of some sort for an entree (lean meat, murshrooms, onion/garlic, little parm, etc.).

Also, shrimp are pretty lo-cal if cooked right!  Good luck!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 22, 2009)

Our dinner tonight is low cal, low fat and healthy: stuffed green and red peppers made with about a half pound of low fat ground beef, one cup of leftover rice, diced tomatoes, onions, garlic. You can add some canned black beans to stretch it and put a little low fat cheese on top to make it more festive.


----------



## Toots (Apr 22, 2009)

I have been on WW for the past 6 weeks and you won't believe the number of great and easy recipes I've found online.  
I made stuffed shells tonight.

Some of my favorite quick and easy/healthy meals are:
grilled chicken sausages with grilled red peppers, grilled polenta and salad
Shrimp & veggie stir fry  with brown rice
turkey chili (can make it in the crock while you're at work)
turkey burgers on the grill with steamed veggies or baked sweet potato
Mexican chicken spaghetti bake - great WW recipe
turkey taco salads 
Pork tenderloin on the grill with grilled veggies and a Greek salad
grilled Chicken with red potatoes, grilled veggies or a salad.

And don't forget desserts - Skinny Cow ice cream sandwiches are great and low in fat.  Frozen yogurt with strawberries, sugar free chocolate Jello pudding topped with cool whip. Tonight I had a 1 oz square of dark chocolate with a tablespoon of better n peanut butter.  

You can check out the recipes on WW for free - just need to register.

Good luck - thinking about it is the first (important) step.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Apr 22, 2009)

Here we eat a lot of salads too, but simple ones with tons of flavor. I made a jamaican jerk shrip salad last night with jicama and black beans and lots of greens. Made a simple cilantro dressing.

Another favorite is chicken and grapefruit salad with avocado and some oil and vinegar on bib lettuce. 

Keeping good, fresh ingredients is very helpful in preparing healthy dinners quickly-imo.

I also make a lot of fakeys (as I call them) like a cheesburger salad. It has lean ground beef, tomatoes, pickles, red onion, and a tomato based dressing. Crumbled jack or cheddar cheese. Tastes just like the real thing but minus a bunch of calories.

we replaced pasta with spaghetti squash and mashed potatoes with smashed califlower, not because of the carbs either...just because it gives us so much more vitamins and fiber!


----------



## Toots (Apr 23, 2009)

SP85 - I would love to get your cheeseburger salad recipe - that sounds good!  and the shrimp salad sounds good too - yum, great ideas!


----------



## HMGgal (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got a Cooking Light magazine off the newstand at the grocery store, so it's recent, that is 5 ingredients and 15 minutes (you do have to stock the pantry for spices, etc., those aren't included in the 5 ingredients) and everyone from my husband down to my grandkids enjoys the food. And read labels. I got the shock of my life when I read the label for yogurt covered pretzels. Pretzels are very low fat, so is yogurt (or can be). Why is it so full of saturated fat when you put them together? I ate so many of those things feeling all virtuous...pfffffft. And Dr. Mehmet Oz's book "Your Body on a Diet" is wonderful. Full of good knowledge for any of us, overweight or not. Good luck and congrats on your lifestyle changes...hard at first, and easier as you go along. We all want you around for a loooooong time.


----------



## Alix (Apr 23, 2009)

Angie, if you are feeding such a diverse population your best bet is to get a scale and measure the portions for you and your husband. You can make nearly anything you like as long as you use portion control for yourself. 

Try to look at recipes that are high veggie content and lower carb/protein. The key for you will be portion control.


----------



## JMediger (Apr 23, 2009)

Now that it's warmer here, we grill out a ton and that naturally, leads to a little healthier cooking (at least for us).  For us, when DH grills, we don't feel the need or simply don't have to add alot of sauces or breading. 
Here are some of the things we do ... 
*  Shrimp tossed with a little EVOO, lime juice and garlic served with salad or asparagus.
*  Pork tenderloin seasoned with salt and pepper or a little (and I mean sparce) teriyaki served with fresh veggies.
*  Beef kabobs (you don't need a ton of beef to get a good kabob so you can stick with the recommended serving size easier).
*  Salmon with a little butter and dill


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Apr 23, 2009)

If it isn't really quick, easy, and healthy, then it probably isn't being made in my kitchen 

Here are a couple of favorites I have recently made:

Easy Veggie Udon for Ramen Lovers (add some leftover chicken for protein)
Creamy Potato Soup (no cream!)

For easy, I cook up grains in a rice cooker (brown rice, wild rice, quinoa, millet, etc.) with a steamer basket on top filled with veggies (the veggies need much less time than the grains though, so best to time). My husband then grills or sautes some seasoned chicken breasts for a complete meal.

Stir fries are another great way to go, and if you are trying to keep grain servings down, just serve it sans rice - still excellent!


----------



## linicx (Apr 28, 2009)

*Low salt, low cholesterol, low fat diets*

I've been cooking like this for a spouse who has high blood pressure and a failed quad bypass. It was a do or die, There was NO OPTION button to push. The days of sneaking snacks and the extra cookies, and eating in the middle of the nights were gone forever. It had to stop to live. 

When we face the certainty of death we become willing to do what is necessary to survive. I wanted to live to hold my great-grandchildren and I have.  Another one is coming this fall. 

I had to learn to cook differently, and I had to learn to think differently about food. It is not easy, itis not fun, and you will not like your food to begin with. If your children are healthy and fit, they can eat anything and everything they see. You cannot. And until you get the hang of cooking differently you may find you are preparing two different diets for a while. 

Understand how commercial food is cooked. If it is low in fat, it is HIGH in salt and sugar. If it is low in salt and sugar than it is HIGH in fat. You cannot eat commercial food and win. 

Fat from any source is Cholesterol. TOO much SALT causes a water buildup around the heart. Its called Congestive Heart Failure. TOO much sugar can cause Diabetes. The only way to control any of it is to cook your own meals. When you cook at home YOU and not the friendly fast food chain determines how much salt, sugar and fat you put in your mouth.  

The only way to get control is to do IT yourself. MY ground beef is 98% fat free. So is my stew meat and beef for vegetable soup. Chicken has no skin in my food, We drink and cook with fat-free skim milk.  Bacon is gone too, except for summer. I fix a bacon and tomato sandwich one time every two weeks only during the tomato growing season,. 

It is not as hard as it sounds. You can cook any family recipe as long as tiy are willing to cook differently. Natural Sea Salt - not from the grocery store - is healthier and it is complete. I buy mine at Trader Joe's. Commercial salt has additives for shelf life and anti-caking in the box. So does the commercial sea salt that is sold in the shaker. I stopped using olive oil as it changes the taste of food. You only have to eat an egg fried in olive oil once to understand. You do no have to fry eggs. Poaching does the same thing without the added fat. I use peanut oil because I can buy it in gallon jugs and it does not change the taste of food - not even eggs or fish. It is also cheaper by the gallon than by the bottle.  

This is a lot to digest. If you want to learn more please let me know,


----------



## linicx (Apr 28, 2009)

*Mesquite Chicken*

Remove the skin and fat,  

Place the chicken fat side down on a baking rack.in a large cake pan. Put 1/2 water in the bottom on the cake pan. The fat will collect in the water and not in your stomach, You loose no flavor,  

Spread Dijon mustard over chicken. Do not us Dijonnaise, 

Sprinkle  with Mesquite seasoning, 

Bake 20-25 minutes -or until you see no juice.  

Hint: Chicken breasts cook fastest than leg quarters. ..


----------



## blissful (Apr 28, 2009)

linicx, that's a bunch of good information! Thank you for sharing. Eating that way might be tough at first, but for all the right reasons. I hope your post helps people. It can be done.


----------



## linicx (Apr 28, 2009)

*Quick Salmon Salad*

I love shrimp, It is high in cholesterol. It is an occasional treat for us.  Ice cream is treat too, It is full of cholesterol and sugar. I buy the Dipps. There are bite size pieces of ice cream dipped in chocolate. I pop one in my mouth on the way to the laundry room which inconveniently located in the basement. Steps raise the heart rate it's good exercise.  

I live in a rural area where I can find beef, pork, chicken and canned salmon or tuna locally. The recipe iis for COOKED meat, fish or poultry. 

Preparation time five minutes. 

All of these ingredients, except croutons, including the bowl should be chilled. 

I can of salmon drained with the bones removed. Set aside 

Head lettuce has no food value. It is one of the reasons when I eat I feel hungry 30 minutes later. Instead I use spinach, one of the other lettuces, or a combination. .Spinach contains iron and it is a dark green veggie.  

1- Bag of spinach washed well with stems removed and drained. 

Can of black olives drained and sliced

A can of no-salt added diced tomatoes drained, or a couple of fresh tomatoes cut up.

i onion sliced thin and separated into rings. Red onions add flavor and they are often sweeter than a white onion. 

I box croutons, any flavor. 

Add spinach to the chilled bowl. Tear the salmon into bite size pieces and add. Then add the olives, tomatoes and onion rings. Use your hands to toss the salad.  Put it in salad bowls, add croutons and and pass the dressing. 

Any LIGHT Vinaigrette dressings works well with this salad as it does not over-power the ingredients.


----------



## lynseysnatural (Apr 28, 2009)

I like to chop up all the vegetables for a stir fry - bell peppers, onion, broccoli, garlic, etc. - and add them to shelled edamame and snap peas, then freeze them with some soy sauce and salt and pepper. Whenever I make chicken, steak or salmon I cut it into strips and the next night I just have to cook rice then stir fry the frozen veggies in a little sesame oil and add in the protein and rice at the last minute.

I also make a lightened up version of taco night by baking some salsa, frozen corn and diced onions, leftover chicken and canned green chiles in a pot of brown rice, and shredding a little low fat cheese on top. Just cook the rice and stir everything else in and put it in the oven at about 350 just long enough to heat it up.


----------



## linicx (May 2, 2009)

Interesting. I have no idea what "edamame" is. I would have to change the recipe. Soy sauce and salt are both salt. We need a low-salt diet. We don't eat corn as there is no nutritional value. Corn only has food value for a ruminate animal such as a cow. Iceberg lettuce does not have nutritional value for humans either.


----------



## mcnerd (May 2, 2009)

Interesting comment you make about corn because my own research shows corn is rich in phosphorus, magnesium, manganese, zinc, copper, iron and selenium. It also has small amounts of potassium.  It also has Vitamin B (Thiamin, Vitamin B6, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folate). It has traces of Vitamin A and Vitamin E.

True there are no particular health benefits of corn, except for the fact that it provides necessary calories for daily metabolism of the body. Corn is good for skin care, boosting nervous system, digestion, and maintaining low cholesterol levels.

For those reasons I would encourage people to keep eating their corn. 

As for Edamame, I'm surprised you know nothing about it since you seem to be very health aware, as it is a soy bean.

You might want to dig deeper in your research of Iceberg Lettuce too.


----------



## snack_pack85 (May 3, 2009)

linicx said:


> Ice cream is treat too, It is full of cholesterol and sugar. I buy the Dipps. There are bite size pieces of ice cream dipped in chocolate.


 
You mean dibs? From dryers right? I used to snack on those too, thinking that since they were bite sized it wasnt too big of a deal. But there are WAY better options out there for healthy ice cream treats. Dibs are 49% fat and of that 49% something like 95% of that is SATURATED fats. It's really really awful stuff for ya, even if you're treating yourself.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 3, 2009)

linicx, you mention you don't use olive oil when you fry eggs because of the flavor it imparts.  Try using light olive oil.  The light denotes taste only, not fat content.  It has virtually no flavor at all and is when I use to make a lot salad dressings and for sauteing.


----------



## linicx (May 3, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> Interesting comment you make about corn because my own research shows corn is rich in phosphorus, magnesium, manganese, zinc, copper, iron and selenium. It also has small amounts of potassium.  It also has Vitamin B (Thiamin, Vitamin B6, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folate). It has traces of Vitamin A and Vitamin E.
> 
> True there are no particular health benefits of corn, except for the fact that it provides necessary calories for daily metabolism of the body. Corn is good for skin care, boosting nervous system, digestion, and maintaining low cholesterol levels.
> 
> ...



If you have the stomach of a cow, corn has nutrurional value. In humans it is a GIGO food. I am surrounded by soybean fields. I don't like it raw nor as a food additive. It edamame is not the raw bean, I don't recogize it by that name. 

I do not know that I am terribly health conscious except to the excent I have a dying spouse and daughter that need special diets. I learned how to adapt my family recipes to healthy reciepes by trial and error.


----------



## linicx (May 3, 2009)

*I Agree*



snack_pack85 said:


> You mean dibs? From dryers right? I used to snack on those too, thinking that since they were bite sized it wasnt too big of a deal. But there are WAY better options out there for healthy ice cream treats. Dibs are 49% fat and of that 49% something like 95% of that is SATURATED fats. It's really really awful stuff for ya, even if you're treating yourself.



I can't eat much more than a spoonful of ice cream at a time. If I have the Dibs in the house I grab one once in while. I imagine that fresh ice cream made made with whole millk and whole cream is just about as unhealthy 

One of the things I do like as an un-ordinary treat is mix sherbert and slightly softened real vanilla ice cream. It's yummy with raspberry sherbert. Finding healthy food without additives I cannot pronounce is a constant challenge where I live


----------



## linicx (May 3, 2009)

*I switched*



kitchenelf said:


> linicx, you mention you don't use olive oil when you fry eggs because of the flavor it imparts.  Try using light olive oil.  The light denotes taste only, not fat content.  It has virtually no flavor at all and is when I use to make a lot salad dressings and for sauteing.



I don't know one ollive oil from the other as all I can buy is XX or XXX extra virgin. I burned out on the olive oli based margerine. Now I use peanut oil and eat the olives instead. I do very little saute or pan fry these days.


----------



## mcnerd (May 3, 2009)

If you don't want flavor passing from your oil, try using *Grapeseed Oil* which is actually better than Olive Oil, but it is still fairly new for most store shelves so you may have to hunt around.  It imparts no flavor to your foods.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 3, 2009)

Living in a country where corn is the staple diet, I guess I don't understand your statement about corn's nutritional value. Everything I read confirms what mcnerd says...I agree about using peanut oil, however. When I still lived in the US, I used it often.  Problem is, I cannot buy it here. The oil most widely available here, of course, is corn oil and I like it very much. No particular added flavor.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 3, 2009)

linicx said:


> I don't know one ollive oil from the other as all I can buy is XX or XXX extra virgin. I burned out on the olive oli based margerine. Now I use peanut oil and eat the olives instead. I do very little saute or pan fry these days.



Light olive oil is labeled as such - _Light Olive Oil_.  Different brands have it available.


----------



## snack_pack85 (May 6, 2009)

linicx said:


> I am surrounded by soybean fields. I don't like it raw nor as a food additive.quote]
> 
> I just have this to say, and then I'll take off since this thread has gotten to off topic.  Sorry OP....
> 
> Soy is used as an additive to tons of proccessed foods, including the Dibbs you keep in the freezer. You may want to consider switching over to an all natural ice cream like Breyers. They have an entire line of all natural flavors that are significantly lower in fat and calories compared to the Dibs. They also have a short, easy to pronounce ingredient list.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 7, 2009)

We do need to keep the original poster's question in mind when answering in this thread.  Many threads go off-topic, but, if we find it goes waaaaay off topic maybe a new thread should be started.


----------

